# Friday Pics



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Boo playing catcher again. Threw 2 out stealing second last night.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

I see you upset your girlfriend and she found your ball peen hammer!


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Trunk or Treat in Jamaica Beach.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Pics of the new ride
Ford F150 2.7 Turboboost, Last Ford I owned was in High School. So far I am loving the 2.7 Turboboost. Ave 25-26 Miles per gal


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Harbormaster said:


> I see you upset your girlfriend and she found your ball peen hammer!


Seabring convertable? Probably pizzed off his boyfriend.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

*Been waiting for today*

My Son received his Blue Cord signifying he is an Infantryman. He graduates today, then off to Airborne.

I couldn't be a more proud Dad.


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Taquito, our new 3 legged foster pup. Sweet little girl


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

Starting out with a big ****!!!









Cool Mako

















Redfish display--------


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Halloween before and after


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

sotexhookset said:


> Seabring convertable? Probably pizzed off his boyfriend.


You beat me to it.....


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Fish Specialist said:


> Starting out with a big ****!!!
> 
> View attachment 2586106
> 
> ...


Dang FS, You do some awesome work Fella, Love the Redfish mount


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

The Disney Wonder coming into Galveston this morning. 








Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Dude I work with is on a diet..
2 doubles ,big bag of poke skins !!
Dig that chit!! My gut hurt looking at it. .
Destroy the porcelain!


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

*Florida Friends this Week*

Four foot gator here at house
and a 5-6 ft Tiger Shark while out Grouper Fishing


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

okmajek said:


> Dude I work with is on a diet..
> 2 doubles ,big bag of poke skins !!
> Dig that chit!! My gut hurt looking at it. .
> Destroy the porcelain!


That will do it


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

it's here can't wait till tommorow morning


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Didn't post last week because of the storm.

Some sunrises and sunsets from Rockport last week. 1st one is a South Texas sunrise, not a very goo pic. Orange & red Hibiscus flowers at our house.







































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

dbarham said:


> it's here can't wait till tommorow morning


I don't see the cat.

--------------

It's pretty easy for me to say that the most important thing in my life is my relationship with Jesus Christ, followed by my relationship with family. Everything else comes later.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

1 down, 9,999 to go.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Halloween wade fisher at the sea center 
Youth weekend doe


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

OneDayScratch, you have a fine looking young man there. Tell him thank you for your service from all of us.

I wish him the best.

Shallow


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

dbarham said:


> it's here can't wait till tommorow morning


I'll be there as soon as I can get free bud !
Tump a big one over! !


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Here they are at 2 months. The white one is Phyllis unless she becomes a he.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Random. No sauce Hello! Catbird. Me and my son on Mothers day. Cant wait for a good cold front!


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Things are getting right :fishy:

A few from last weekend, released 5 other real good ones. My wife with a good one that flopped out of hand before she could boga it for a pic, fish was 7lbs plus.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

The kid's Halloween costume. Mama thought the 1% patch and the tear drop tattoo were a bit much.























www.fishingscout.com/scouts/LostBoysOutdoors


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Harbor did Friday Pictures?? Wow we are back to normal.



> My Son received his Blue Cord signifying he is an Infantryman. He graduates today, then off to Airborne.
> 
> I couldn't be a more proud Dad.


I don't know him and I'm sure proud of him and of you for raising him right!

Tell him thank you from me.

TH


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

cubera said:


> The Disney Wonder coming into Galveston this morning.


The people getting on that are in for quite a surprise when they get to town. haha


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

OnedayScratch said:


> My Son received his Blue Cord signifying he is an Infantryman. He graduates today, then off to Airborne.
> 
> I couldn't be a more proud Dad.


Must spread! Way to go. Congrats.


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

shallowminded said:


> OneDayScratch, you have a fine looking young man there. Tell him thank you for your service from all of us.
> 
> I wish him the best.
> 
> Shallow


X2. Congrats and Thanks!


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

Family, Homecoming, Fishing. AND YES STILL BLEEDING SILVER AND BLUE......BLEEDING IS THE KEY WORD THIS SEASON!!


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Halloween fun, and Texan's tailgating!!!!


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

The time is coming to perfect the turkey sandwich. I got in a little practice this week. It was awesome!


----------



## plhsurfer (Jun 28, 2005)

A few pics from last nights VIP Grand Opening at Topgolf Webster.


----------



## reb (Aug 12, 2005)

*Morning catch*

Caught this guy this morning outside the Moses Lake flood gateâ€¦swimming with the specs!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

@ a friends house zeroing in a new scope on my 06 yesterday, we had some company from these emus and a llama...


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Trouthunter said:


> Harbor did Friday Pictures?? Wow we are back to normal.
> 
> TH


:rotfl:

Cleaned out some mounts from the house, Keith hung these in the Crab Trap Restaurant and the ducks went to the On The Corner Restaurant, used to be Little Taste of Sargent. The red was caught in Port Isabelle when the limit was 30".


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Can only post one pic at a time for some reason


----------



## 2 Boats (Jul 4, 2010)

*Early start*

MLD3 Doe

Marsh Hog (Shot in ear w .308--trying to get back up!! Gave him another) TOUGH!!

Whole Fam for Birthday Supper at Fogo

Mouse killed inside blind w .45acp (LOUD)


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

"The scales of life" ... Work in progress!


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Should have used a S&W 500 on that mouse.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Get chor Fork n knapkin out*

Its past lunch time... Dinner pics... Zoom in if you dare..:dance:

Hot Nicoise yellow fin tuna salad

Quick NY Prime Pizziola

Endless Fresh Speckled Trout Ce-vee-chee

Oyster Glazed Speckled Trout

Pecan Crusted Speckled Trout nested on Mango Pesto, sides are Sundried Tomato Rice n Avocado Papaya Relish Zoom in and have a taste..

Lime Thyme Cheeken

Fresh Brownies La Provencal

Sacrificial lamb stew over brown rice


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Could not forget about last Fridays Eats... 

Grilled Turkey Breast topped with a Apple Brandy-Cider Creama Sauce

This one was over $4.99 a plate..lol Darn 20 dollar Apple French Brandy.....


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

My little Johnny Depp..............


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

My new Business cards showed today,,, sweet

TBT,, never forget the feeling of shooting this can off a fence post in Yoakum Tx when I was a little boy


Monday before 830 W Gal


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

Should have got a pic of buccees it was unreal


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

This is me when VB posts up.


----------



## Square rig (Aug 5, 2015)

Good! keep the color the same and change brand. Have fun!!


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

mikethehobo said:


> This is me when VB posts up.


Haha..green coming your way :rotfl:


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

New project boat....


----------



## ByGodTx (Sep 15, 2010)

Got my tax stamp back for my SBR.


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

captnickm said:


> New project boat....


Nice rig. Get to work bro! LOL


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Mrschasintail said:


> Halloween fun, and Texan's tailgating!!!!


Are those blue eyes for real? The bluest I've ever seen.Hope that's her first time putting on make-up.


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings (Oct 10, 2012)

I loved visiting my great grandmother is Yoakum, TX, good ole days!


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

*Congrats*



OnedayScratch said:


> My Son received his Blue Cord signifying he is an Infantryman. He graduates today, then off to Airborne.
> 
> I couldn't be a more proud Dad.


Congrats to your son, boot camp and airborne school are great achievements!!! You did well Dad, green!!!


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

peckerwood said:


> Are those blue eyes for real? The bluest I've ever seen.Hope that's her first time putting on make-up.


She worked at Redrum haunted house. She did her little sisters makeup too.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

MCT, is she wearing blue contacts or are her eyes really that blue?

TH


----------

